# Different things to shoot



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I have shot flying clays with flu flu arrows. I have also shot swing tennis balls. You can try rabbit hunting too. You get lots of hard, moving and sitting shots well rabbit hunting.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

What about off the pole? lol a girl on my HS archery team hit a metal pole today. never seen an arrow bend like that! :mg:


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

My son likes to shoot a swinging apple or onion on a string


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

i like to shoot 30yds of my deck.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

shoot old apples with old arrows 
the arrows would get sticky


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

old blank cds

they EXPLODE on impact


----------



## habanero (Sep 16, 2009)

Old soda cans will rip off your fletchings almost every time but still a lot of fun. My son has several half pair of shoes thanks to my dog, I've been shooting the remaining shoes lately, easy to see from 40-50 yards and interesting to see the degree of penetration. I've found the crocs the best as they will heal themselves.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Not really, sometimes I will put a small game head on my arrow and look for something to shoot at, I want to shoot sporting clays with my bow like the rabbits and stuff like that.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

habanero said:


> Old soda cans will rip off your fletchings almost every time but still a lot of fun. My son has several half pair of shoes thanks to my dog, I've been shooting the remaining shoes lately, easy to see from 40-50 yards and interesting to see the degree of penetration. I've found the crocs the best as they will heal themselves.


not nessesarly i shoot the big blugdeon points and it just sends the can on a rocketship ride and i havent torn up any fletchings (knock on wood, yet)


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i have shot clay pidgeons before rollin across the ground like rabbits.


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

same here.and i go to my local grocery shop and get the apples and oranges and stuff that did'nt make it on the racks and i get my freind to roll them across the yard


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Anything. My favorites are wing targets the size of a milk jug or smaller. Or out of position shots.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

shot some 2 liters with big blunt points after school with bowtechcaptain9 and tried to see who could jump it the highest or launch it the farthest
(new tip Dont shoot frozen water bottles or bowling pins) you can draw your own ending
between the both of us we busted 4 arrows or wasted $34


----------

